# aonther 10 gallon, more bettas



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

I acquired yet another ten gallon tank... for free!
whoa guys, at this rate i know i will have 12-25 bettas! lol

well in this ten gallon i would like to order to awesome bettas from aquabid. the tank will be divided in half, a male betta on each side. i would like to add some other fish also. i have read about what fish go well with bettas but most of them seem to be schooling fish and of course five gallons doesnt leave too much room for lots of fish (each side of the tank will have some tank mates)

i am also considering some dwarf frogs, but that is only if i dont feel other fish would do well with this set up.
any input?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Make sure you read the ads on Aquabid very carefully. The vast majority of bettas come from Asia and they send them on the slow boat from China.  And you have to pay shipping not only from their to the US, but from wherever in the US they use as their receiver to your house, so the quoted shipping price isn't usually the total.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

thank you very much. i am going to try to find one in the US but i know that may be hard


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Might want to PM (RC) and see if he has any contacts to breeders close to you, too. That's the route I would go myself.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

thanks again


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

i cant think of any fish that would go with a betta alone,ADF's ive found go well with bettas and maybe shrimp.possably a couple of otos would work?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

otos will work, but there schooling fish so there wouldn't be a sufficient amount of algae in the tank for a small school of them.
ADF's and shrimp can go in with bettas, but it also depends alot on the bettas personality.
Sometimes if the shrimp are small enough bettas will eat them. But there cheap, and they do make a good snack


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I would suggest ottos and snails. I just am really partial to snails, they are sooo cool! Sometimes the bettas tease em though, meanies, but they can take it with those hard shells. But like 1 mystery snail for each side is how I do it! Mine dont really get that big, but I've heard they can grow like crazy, so it might be a risk. But yeah, I've had 2 ottos together in with my male crown tail betta for the whole time he's been here and then before that on their own. So I think they could do ok in 2's and you can have 4, 2 on each side!


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

thanks for the idea, but im already a proud mom of 6 mystery snails!

can i not have three roseabaras (sp) on each side?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

you could have 4 dwarf rasboras on each side.
Dwarf rasboras are tiny fish, only get about an inch when fully grown so the bettas might try to take a bite at them. Have plenty of plants and hiding places in there and they should be fine


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

thank you!

one last question...
black neon tetras?? possible or not?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I personally don't have any exp. with black neons. I would not put any in a 5G because there schooling fish.. Someone else here on the forum should know though and answer the question for you.


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

i would say no, they are just like anyother tetra that needs to be in shoals and in a 5 gallon compartment it wont work,they are very hardy i think and are great to watch, they would go good in the whole 10 gal, but not just in the 5gallon


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Please don't put Rasbora's in, they need more swimming space (even the dwarf ones)! So will nearly every other fish. Shrimp would be cool though, I've always wanted some of those! A lovely planted tank with a Betta in it is a beautiful thing in itself. How about keeping some girlfriends for your boys?


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

well, what if i remove one betta where i have one betta in a 10 gallon??
does that free up room for more interesting tank mates?

yes i like shrimp and i keep them around. the bettas usually eat them though.


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

with a betta in a 10gallon opens a whole lot of new fish you can add, some tetras are now on the list, so are Rasboras.a small group of corys could go in for the bottom of the tank, ottos maybe for the aglea etc and a shoal of neon tetras or other small species or rasboras.if you add a cave/hidy hole and planty of plants them your shrimp might just escape the bettas mouth for longer being able to find places to hide.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

hmm now thinking!
another betta, keep what i have, or a betta in a small community!
how can i decided! i simply dont have enough tanks. 2 ten gallons, 1 five gallon, and 4 three gallon tanks are NOT enough


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

In this hobby, it's never ENOUGH. LOL


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i am seriously thinking of moving one betta out, and having a betta in a community tank.
deffently want corys, and black neons.
and of course some other things.

bettas are peaceful community fish, so cant i have them with anything peaceful? i know barbs are nippy at bettas so i should avoid them.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Tetra's might be a good choice if you can match the water parameters and swimmming needs of all fish. Betta's and Cories might be enough if you consider the bio load. Go the 10 Gal!


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

i think a betta, a group of corys and a shoal of black neon tetras would look great in your ten gallon, personally that would be it for stocking,you could possabily as a few shrimp if your betta dont eat them, they add very little waste(if any) to the bio load.up to you


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

thanks, i was considering that before yo posted actually. but with ottos instead of corys


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

go for it, ottos are great little workers,have a look for zebra ottos, my lfs had some in months back so i managed to buy to couple, they look great, ofcorse, they do the same as regular ottos, but different color.if you can, would a few pygmy cories go on the bottom aswell as ottos,my ottos mainly stay on the glass side and plants, but my cories are searching on the bottom.just an idea.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

yipppe,i cannot wait to get this tank cycled and adding fish.


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

its always exciting getting a new tank started, just make sure you dont rush the process, time and patience is important, good luck and please post pics when you get it all set up,


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

oh yeah deffinally.
im such a noob. i know bettas, but other fish.. HA!
thank goodness for this forum


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Dwarf cories are awesome, they only get about an inch long.
You should be able to get some, there not seen in stores very often, you could put five in there.
I think a tank with a betta, 5 dwarf rasboras, and 5 dwarf cories would look awesome.. Just an idea.

I'm setting up a 10 gallon (with parents around its hard to get any tanks going) and I think I might go with the dwarf; cories, rasboras, and gobies


----------



## BettaBoy101 (Feb 7, 2007)

AAHH!!!!!!!! I DIDNT KNOW THAT THERE WAS A BETTABOY691!!!!!! I SWEAR I DIDNT COPY YOU!!!!!!!! lol over reaction, 
anywho, some bettas get along with neons but those are schooling also, and some bettas think of them as snacks. Uh, you could get lots of pretty female bettas instead? ok i feel like im not being any help here. My bettas are all in icolation, exept for the females and spawning males. ttyl peeps


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

no thanks i know what i want 
6 black neon tetras, mr. betta, and a snail


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

what type of snail are you after, have you thought about the betta finnage?


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

right now i already have a golden mystery snail i am have in it.
and i already have the betta i want to put in it. he is a purple speckled veil tail, but he looks like he has some half moon in him


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

sounds like you have it all planned, you betta seems to have a lovely color. any pics?


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

nope, i cant seem to get clear pictures when i take them of aquariums. with flash, without flash, lights on, lights off, at an angle....
i just cant get a good shot!


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

6 black neon tetras
1 male betta
1 golden mystery snail

this will look good 
i dont think its overstocked... do you?


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

i dont think its overstocked, aslong as you filter correctly and compleat regular water changes.im sure it will look wonderful
good luck


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

thanks!
my tank is looking awesome right now. black gravle, dark blue back ground... lots of neat plants. stones, terricotta pot!!
i love it already


----------

